# Teat question on Boer kids



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I’m new to goats having more than 2 teats. Can I get some feedback on these kids’ teat structure? I was thinking about buying them but now I’m not so sure. They are all 100% Boer doelings. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With all goats, we prefer 2 teats. Boer do have a teat flaw allowance . Here is a boer goat teat chart for you to base your decision on. Best wishes


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So just to make sure I’m reading this chart right... 1st kid has disqualifying teats. 2nd and 3rd have acceptable teats. And the 4th has preferred teats. Someone check my work please and thank you.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

While you can go by the teat chart, you can also set your own preferences. For example, many breeders wouldn’t buy or sell a registered doe that wasn’t anything but the preferred section (P1, P2, P3, P4). Some breeders are sticklers for clean teat structure and others don’t care. It’s going to be based on your plans for your personal program.

For me, the only desirable teat structure is the last doe having clean and well-separated 2+2. Others will feel differently based on their own preferences.

I also want to note out that there’s been talk about the teat structure chart being too lenient and that another (more strict) chart is going to be released soon.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

CountyLineAcres said:


> While you can go by the teat chart, you can also set your own preferences. For example, many breeders wouldn’t buy or sell a registered doe that wasn’t anything but the preferred section (P1, P2, P3, P4). Some breeders are sticklers for clean teat structure and others don’t care. It’s going to be based on your plans for your personal program.
> 
> For me, the only desirable teat structure is the last doe having clean and well-separated 2+2. Others will feel differently based on their own preferences.
> 
> I also want to note out that there’s been talk about the teat structure chart being too lenient and that another (more strict) chart is going to be released soon.


I was pretty disappointed when I got these pictures. I figured FB boers would have better teats. Commercial breeders in my area never look or care unless their is an issue with nursing kids. Half the time they don’t even know what I’m talking about when I ask. 

I may put a deposit down on the red with well spaced 2x2 teats. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Commercial breeders don’t need standard of the teat structure, they sell cheap meat goats and some breeders to breed for a meat goat. A lot of things are thrown out the window.

They are not registered so there is no need to set a standard, however, if they sell them as breeders, they should at least be able to feed their offspring.

I prefer 1x1 or 2x2 well separated.
Sometimes you do get a acceptable other or worse structure. 
That is a Boer for you, LOL, if it is somewhere in the gene pool they can pop up from time to time. 

Do know, if that breeder doesn’t care about teat structure, anything you buy which is clean teated may throw out bad teats, especially if her dam or sire or anything is in their genetics, will be more prone to passing them.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Their traditional doelings are all clean teated 1x1 or 2x2. So I’m guessing the bad teats are coming from the red sire they used to get the red and paint kids. 

I’m going to go this weekend to check them out. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem, good luck. 👍


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Teats can be frustrating especially if you get into showing. We learned this and have had to deal with teat issues the last couple of years - it's like you gain one thing and have to give up another. We had more issues with non perfect teats in our youngest set of 2021 kids than we did with our Dec kids who I believe were all clean teated. 
It depends on your goals on what you want to accomplish and if you are willing to take the risk. We sold 2 bucks last year that were not perfectly teated and from what I've heard they have both thrown very good teat structure on their kids. I've heard the same about does with flaws being bred to good teated bucks and correcting them.

Going to the does in the pictures... I'm not crazy about some of those teat structures, but it depends on how badly you would want any of those doe kids and any exceptions your willing to make. 
#1 - if that is a split I am seeing on the left side then that is a DQ.
#2 - If she only has an orifice in the main/bigger teat on each side she is acceptable - 1x1 with 2 non functionals on each side - they are not allowed to have more than 2 orifices on each side with the exception of A8 on the chart that Happybleats posted above. So this doe would pass judge inspection.
#3 looks similar to #2.
#4 looks like she is perfect 2x2 with 2 working teats on each side.

A non functional teat doesn't bother me but I absolutely don't like split teats. So again, it just depends on how nice those doe kids are. From the pictures 3 of them would pass a judge inspection except that first one.


----------

